# UberXL? UberSUV? UberSelect?



## patnexlevpro (Jun 22, 2015)

I just bought a 2007 Denali XL. I added it to my cars list. I should now be eligible for XL, Select and SUV. How can I verify that I can be hired as any of those levels? Do I need to do anything extra to declare that this vehicle is qualified for these levels? Is there a way that I can select which kinds of services I can be hired for? Uber is so hard to get any information from or contact in any way. Please help!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

patnexlevpro said:


> I just bought a 2007 Denali XL. I added it to my cars list. I should now be eligible for XL, Select and SUV. How can I verify that I can be hired as any of those levels? Do I need to do anything extra to declare that this vehicle is qualified for these levels? Is there a way that I can select which kinds of services I can be hired for? Uber is so hard to get any information from or contact in any way. Please help!


I'm not sure about XL & SUV ... but most Uber offices will require an inspection for Select and your vehicle has to be on the approved list ... I'm quite certain that a 2007 Denali is not on the Select list ... unless Denver is desperate for Select vehicles. Here's the Miami list (note it requires 2010 or newer) - http://ubersouthflorida.com/vehicle-requirements/ *but in either case, you'll need to talk with someone in your local Uber office to get your Denali added to other Uber classifications


----------



## Uber15 (Jul 12, 2015)

If you email uber support, they'll review to see what other categories it can fit in to. They are a little slow to respond. Few days.


----------



## bilbo the driver (Jul 2, 2015)

I use the passenger app to see what services I am signed up for and check them regularly. I only drive xl, since my gas mileage sucks. This week uber moved me to x, lost a ton of money before I realized it and it took me 3 days to get it fixed. Lesson learned, check passenger app before I leave home.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Dont bother emailing support. Simply drive into the Uber office in Denver and sort it out on the spot. The address is 1855 29th St, Denver, CO 80216. Its at the Industry building.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> Dont bother emailing support. Simply drive into the Uber office in Denver and sort it out on the spot. The address is 1855 29th St, Denver, CO 80216. Its at the Industry building.


I was displeased to know, when I arrived today, that they will not allow one to only accept UberSelect pings if one is driving a select approved vehicle.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I was displeased to know, when I arrived today, that they will not allow one to only accept UberSelect pings if one is driving a select approved vehicle.


Couldn't agree more. Which is why I have moved off the platform as much as possible this month.


----------



## BLKonBLKonBLK5Series (Aug 5, 2015)

New to this, have a few vehicles. Only 2 that would be acceptable by uber. I have a 2006 BMW 525i and a 2004 Cadillac DTS. I know the DTS wouldn't qualify because of the year, but would the 525i be considered select? It's fully loaded, leather, navigation, sunroof, privacy shades etc. Just curious before I decide on signing up. Thanks


----------

